# Mouseover Item Links in phpBB



## MDoku (28. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Kennt irgendwer eine Möglichkeit wie ich die Buffed expresstootips (http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/expresstooltips) in ein phpBB3 Forum einbinden kann? 
Das dort auch eben dieser Mousover Effekt kommt? 

Vielen dank für die antworten!


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. August 2012)

Schau mal hier:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/175831-express-tooltips-von-wowdatabuffedde/

Edit: Wurde in dem anderem Thread bearbeitet, daher schließe ich hier ab


----------

